# painting/Powder coated borbet type A ?



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

I searched but the past threads were too old to see pic links. Just looking to PC my type A's gloss black in the center. I was wondering if any one had this done or could photoshop mine. Thanks in advance!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (ULDSKWL)*

nash, nashty rabbit iirc, has it done on his wheels, but the entire wheel is painted, not just the center.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (hover)*

search my name i have some pictures of my type a's i painted mine with house of kolors black


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (Flavourless)*

Still tough to tell what just the centers would look like. Any photoshop experts?? Help!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (ULDSKWL)*


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (eurobred)*

Damn! Thats what I'm talking about. Now I really need it done!


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_









Damn! Thats what I'm talking about. Now I really need it done! It that yours?


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (ULDSKWL)*

Can someone photoshop it?


----------



## golfdriver09 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (ULDSKWL)*

Only PC!! Never paint rims! Are you nutz?? Sand and salt (if you live in New England like me...) will eat paint. PC will resist EVERYTHING!
Temps, corrosion from acids, brake dust ect... Its shine and looks great!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (golfdriver09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfdriver09* »_Only PC!! Never paint rims! Are you nutz?? Sand and salt (if you live in New England like me...) will eat paint. PC will resist EVERYTHING!
Temps, corrosion from acids, brake dust ect... Its shine and looks great!

Not true. I live in NYC and we get our fair share of bad weather, salt, etc. My long beach winter wheels were painted with rattle-cans in my garage and still look great. I used Wurth silver and their clearcoat. They shine up great, are smooth as silk (lots of wet sanding), which helps them resist brake dust, salt, and whatever else. I've also painted my last two sets of summer wheels wheels and they look awesome. 
What i'm saying is that painting wheels can be just as good as powdercoat, but they have to be painted right.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (Mikes72sb)*

not a mkII but you get the point...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_not a mkII but you get the point...

















that is awesome


----------



## golfdriver09 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (eurobred)*

F*%&&$$## i love love that!!


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: painting/Powder coated borbet type A ? (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_not a mkII but you get the point...

That is exactly the kind of shine I am looking for, but with polished lips!


----------

